#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργαλεία >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές/Φορολογικά >  > > >  >  >  Νέα έκδοση του winΦΟΡΑΜ της RUNET

## Xάρης

Μόλις χθες κυκλοφόρησε μια νέα έκδοση του προγράμματος αμοιβών *winΦΟΡΑΜ* της *RUNET*.

Αυτό που άλλαξε είναι η προσθήκη στο σύνολο των εργασιών των κτιριακών έργων, των εργασιών:

*ΚΕΝΑΚ Κτίριο κέλυφος* *ΚΕΝΑΚ ηλεκτρομηχανολογικές εργασίες*
Τη νέα έκδοση μπορείτε να τη κατεβάσετε από *ΕΔΩ*.

----------

